# backcountry touring set-up



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I would recommend the tele setup. There are some really good alpine-touring options out there these days too, but being in Wisconsin I think that might be overkill....a good pair of mid-width planks and some G3 Targa bindings with some cheap synthetic skins will do everything you want and more.....heck they might even be enough to get you out for some decent tours in the Rockies if you wanted to take a winter road trip.....don't forget your safety gear, beacon probe and shovel are paramount around here, and probably still a good investment for Wisconsin.


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

I second the tele or better xc setup if your not ever going to ski in mountains, or if you plan on becoming a good tele skier...however if you are going to ski something other than flat and aren't willing to invest the time...invest $ instead and go dynafit/fatter skis/skins.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

look at any alpine ski with a telemark binding. you could ad a 1/2 skin or do a wax.

a three buckle boot like the scarpa t2x is a great choice for a-100cm waist ski.

I would get a plastic shell with an intuition liner. it will be best for a long life, liner is replacable and it takes a while to soften a plastic shell vrs a leather boot.

almost all plastic shell boots come with the 75mm 3 pin hole for CC or light touring so you can go back and forth.

It will be most benificial to spend a few bucks and get a set up that is less than 5-8 years old.

you can get screaming deals on all k2 tele gear like the anti piste or the piste off. also the backstash.

volie makes light skis that tour great and ski well. look at a drifter.

the key to skiing soft pow is to stay in the first layer, reqiuring beter balance and transition of the ski. the wider the ski under foot combined with proper length will give you the float you need at medium speed for CC/tree skiing

what are your specs, hight weight etc 

also, look at TGR or telemark tips to get more insight on skiing


anything 85-100cm under foot in the corect length will do the job, tip rocker will help with the float.

sorry for the ramble, post back and we can keep it going...


----------



## ccgornjak (Sep 2, 2011)

*Backcountry touring*

Thanks for all the great information everyone. I think we are looking at the 3 pin tele bindings. The G3 is nice, even have women specific. Any thoughts on waxless metal edge skis such as the Madshus Annum?? Not too familiar with the climbing skin, wondering how well the scale skis would perform with climbing powder. Are skins pretty easy to take on an off?


----------

